# FUZE brushless 1/18 7000kv



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

Bought a 7000kv FUSE Brushless system for my 1/18 Losi slider. Cannot get it to program correctly. I follow the set up procedures to the letter and it doesn't work right. I can get it to work in forward for a 30 count then shuts off. If I hit reverse a few times, then forward it will begin to work again but onlt for a 30 count. I used the programming card to change timing settings, etc and no change. About ready to take it back or throw it in the trash.
Any ideas?
I have a Novak 17.5 and Traxxas 3500kv Velineon w/ ZERO issues on set up or operation.


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

if you throw it away ill take it! LOL


----------



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, after countless reprogramming efforts, I finally got it working. Oddly, it wasn't until I reversed the throttle servo on my radio (stock Losi Spectrum) that it started working correctly. Weird thing is/was, that was the way it was set up for stock Losi motor/esc and worked flawlessly. I guess I don't really care except it would have been nice if there was some suggestions in the instructions to try reversing the throttle servo. I tested the car in my garage this afternoon (it's snowing here) and wow, it is a whole different machine now. Can't wait to race it at Buddy Boys next week


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

all that trouble just to find out a switch had to be flipped. Man i know you were mad. But you got it working now an thats the main thing.


----------



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, i basically feel like a dummy for not thinking of that 1st. Occum's razor.
I've never had any trouble programming my Novak 17.5 or Traxxas Velineon systems. Like you said, at least its working now.


----------

